# HAAD Process



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all

Does anyone know anything about the reasoning for the slow HAAD process.
I heard from an agency that the HAAD process has been going a re-structuring and so thats why it was very slow recently but now its been sorted and so application should go through quicker?

anyone else heard anything?
what are individuals perceptions about the HAAD process?

here in the UK, the NHS can also be slow but not near the time taken with HAAD!!!

regards


----------

